# King, Warrior, Magician and Lover



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I've encountered people who have made reference to these archetypes from time to time.
I've dismissed it as something I didn't have the time to study right now every time.

Yesterday I watched these two videoes and I finally understood somewhat what it was about.











I dunno if this is a correct observation, but I post it here for discussion.

I found

_*King match thinking.
Warrior match sensing.
Magician match intuition
Lover match feeling.
*_
Hence...

*Kings:* INTP, ISTP, ESTJ, ENTJ

*Warriors:* ISTJ, ISFJ, ESFP, ESTP

*Magicians:* INTJ, INFJ, ENTP, ENFP

*Lovers:* ISFP, INFP, ESFJ, ENFJ


Discuss if is this a correct interpretation.
Why?
Why not?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

hornet said:


> *Kings:* INTP, ISTP, ESTJ, ENTJ
> *Warriors:* ISTJ, ISFJ, ESFP, ESTP
> *Magicians:* INTJ, INFJ, ENTP, ENFP
> *Lovers:* ISFP, INFP, ESFJ, ENFJ


a few that struck me as particularly ridiculous
- INTPs and ISTPs as Kings
- ISFJs as Warriors


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I think you should do it based on extroverted versions of functions.

KINGS: ESTJ, ENTJ, INTJ, ISTJ
MAGICIANS: INTP, ENTP, INFP, ENFP
LOVERS: ISFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, ENFJ
WARRIORS: ESTP, ISTP, ESFP, ISFP


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> a few that struck me as particularly ridiculous
> - INTPs and ISTPs as Kings
> - ISFJs as Warriors





Cesspool said:


> I think you should do it based on extroverted versions of functions.
> 
> KINGS: ESTJ, ENTJ, INTJ, ISTJ
> MAGICIANS: INTP, ENTP, INFP, ENFP
> ...


I appreciate your response to my thread both of you.
Yet none of you answered my question.

Why would those be the wrong types?

Why would the extroversion ordering be better?

I'm listening to the tape again and I'm realizing that he is talking of the masculine half of the archetypes.

The feminine being the queen, mother, wise woman and lover.
I wonder if it would be wrong to set introversion as the female in this case?
I guess this would insult a lot of people who manifest an archtype of a gender they are not.
It might be that there is no connection to the cognitive functions at all too.
But so far I've gotten critique without any sort of backing, and that is a bummer.


----------



## Yuriy C. (May 8, 2021)

Inveniet said:


> I appreciate your response to my thread both of you.
> Yet none of you answered my question.
> 
> Why would those be the wrong types?
> ...


Because the right 4 archetypes for woman as outlined by Toni Wolff (close female collaborator of Carl Jung) are: Queen (who is also the mother), Amazon (warrior), Priestess (who is also a woman mage, or a witch), and companion (who is also a lover)


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Yuriy C. said:


> Because the right 4 archetypes for woman as outlined by Toni Wolff (close female collaborator of Carl Jung) are: Queen (who is also the mother), Amazon (warrior), Priestess (who is also a woman mage, or a witch), and companion (who is also a lover)


LOL 6 years after, someone tries to answer it in a useful manner.

Toni Wolff eh?
Never read anything of her, but I'm aware of her.
Of course the problem I was trying to solve back then doesn't exist anymore.
I've sort of solved the archetypal dilemma I had with it, by reading Jung much more deeply.

Thanks for the effort, I don't know what I will find if I read her, but will put her on the list of people to read.
Any particular book you recommend?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I will assume this is what you meant @Yuriy C.
Structural forms of the feminine psyche


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I think S is warrior T is king F is lover N is magician however the 16 types arent any in specific as they do use all 4. If you want to get to the 16 types you must first divide the function into 2 - extraverted and introverted. Then Combine one function with a second function! (Dom-aux). So it goes from 4 types to 8 types to 16 types. 

Lets TRY. king. Introverted king vs extraverted king would be Ti vs Te. Te is more military run while Ti is more philosophically run. But what would they be called? Diplomat vs commander? Ok. 

Magician. Introverted intuition vs extraverted intuition would be Ni vs Ne. Ne is more showman while Ni is more of a character. But what would they be called? Archetype vs Entertainer? Sure. 

Now what if you combined to create INTP? That would be diplomat + entertainer. So Donald trump. Ya I quit


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Purrfessor said:


> I think S is warrior T is king F is lover N is magician however the 16 types arent any in specific as they do use all 4. If you want to get to the 16 types you must first divide the function into 2 - extraverted and introverted. Then Combine one function with a second function! (Dom-aux). So it goes from 4 types to 8 types to 16 types.
> 
> Lets TRY. king. Introverted king vs extraverted king would be Ti vs Te. Te is more military run while Ti is more philosophically run. But what would they be called? Diplomat vs commander? Ok.
> 
> ...


I love how people jump into old zombie threads arisen from the dead, load their shotgun and fire from the hip.
Disregarding if they hit anything, clueless to how the passage of time has changed things...

I've done it myself countless times, so I can't be too hard on people for it.
But it is pretty ironic to watch LOL

At this point in time the cognitive forum is not where I need to have this conversation, that is for sure!!!


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I've read through a few blogs on the King, Magician, Warrior, Lover and decided to write the sequel to this novel I'm writing with four primary male characters who each exhibit one of these archetypes.
The 'king' I'd type as ESTJ, the 'magician' as ENTP, the 'warrior' as ESTP and the 'lover' as ISFP.
I'm not saying that any of the above line-ups as to what type corresponds to what archetype is necessarily wrong, but that's just how I see the characters, and here's why:

It makes sense for the king to exhibit strong extravertedt thinking. I'm not sure about extraverted feeling though. Extraverted thinkers are more the traditional leader type, as they take in information based on objective realities and use such information to set rules, and use those rules as a basis for evaluating what is good and right.

It made sense that the magician be a strong intuitive, and in this case be an extraverted intuitive, because he would be that mad inventor type, and extraverted intuition makes sense for a mad inventor/mad scientist trope; the mad inventor or mad scientist generally is a trope associated with the magician archetype isn't it?

It made sense for the warrior to have a thinking preference, and to be an extraverted sensor. His mind would be preoccupied with pragmatic realities, would be someone who quickly acts and reacts to a situation and doesn't spend a lot of time with deep thinking or philosophizing. Someone highly aware of his surrounding and how to respond to them. I think a mixture of sensing and thinking would make for a good 'warrior'.

It made sense for the lover to be an introverted feeler, because he would have a preoccupation with his own value system, and would approach life by his own personal feelings. It would make sense for him to be a sensory person, who had a good sense of his appearance, and would enjoy the finer sensory experiences. I see the lover as being not only a feeler, but a sensor, because based on the description, lovers strike me as a bit foppish and borderline hedonist in their enjoyment of sensory pleasures in general.


----------

